# DIY bow quiver!



## Apex Predator (Oct 11, 2012)

Just acquired a new bow!  She's a 2001 (50th Anniversary edition) Gail Martin Signature Take-Down.  I wanted a bow quiver, so thought I could make one.  Not perfect, but quite functional.  I think I may connect the two halves, so it'll be easier to take off while on stand.  The hood is made from two pieces of bamboo. The arrow gripper is off an old quiver that I had.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 11, 2012)

that dog will hunt , the wooden ends on the bamboo is purty too ....


----------



## Al33 (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks great Marty!!!


----------



## SOS (Oct 11, 2012)

Purty.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 11, 2012)

cool !


----------



## NavyDave (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice Marty


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 12, 2012)

Marty ... Dat's sweet looking...It's always fun when ya can take little parts and pieces and make something out of them..


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Looks good Marty!


----------



## TheBlackHeart88 (Oct 13, 2012)

Amazing and inspiring! I make instruments out of bamboo, and a few hip quivers, but never dawned on me to try bow mounted! Keep up the great work! Cheers


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 13, 2012)

That looks like something longbowdave would have made. Yall have the same skills. Is that pvc?


----------



## johnweaver (Oct 13, 2012)

Wicked Ninja Skills Honorable Predator San!


----------

